# Incision and drainage with exploration of plantar left foot?



## bethh05 (Nov 2, 2010)

Procedure: Incision and drainage with exploration for foreign body, plantar left foot

Description: Upon achievement of the adequate sedation by the Anesthesia department, the foot was injected to the mid arch region of the patient's left foot surrounding a rather large granuloma. Attention was directed to the plantar aspect of the foot, where the granuloma was sharply transected and sent for pathology. An incision was made longitudinally through an area of inflammation, which was previously identified as cellulitis. The incision was carried deep to the level of the plantar fascia, where multiple small areas of nerosis were identified and removed. Some tunneling was noted, particularly distal and lateral to the incision points and was palpated with the use of a Freer elevator. No foreign body or mass could be identified at this point. No bleeding was identified with release of the tourniquet to satisfy the need for any cautery. The area was flushed with copious amounts of saline following resection of all necrotic tissue and drainage of any sinus tracks. The area was closed with 3-0 nylon sutures.  
The path states soft tissue and skin with the diagnosis of ulceration and granulation tissue
The physician's office coded 28002, but I am not sure I agree with that. Anyone have any ideas on this one? Thank You


----------

